# Matthew Algie Coffee Beans



## craggus2000 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi,

Does anyone know if it's possible to buy Matthew Algie coffee from anywhere?

I've been fortunate enough to have been given a couple of bags of a blend/roast I quite enjoy (Craft Little Number x).

As far as I know officially you can't buy it as a domestic user from them, only wholesale, but I'd quite like to get my hands on some more!

Any ideas?

Many thanks,


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

A lot of cafes tie themselves in to buying their beans in exchange for free equipment. I am sure they would be delighted! Just ring Algies and ask them for cafes near you


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

A crematorium maybe?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Scotford said:


> A crematorium maybe?


Now now! They "practically invented coffee freshness" doncha know?!? ???


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

This is what's in it. If that helps. Might be worth looking for an artisan roaster who offers a similar blend, someone here will know that.

Brazil Rubi:*Fezanto Rainha da Paz (natural). The coffee trees at this farm benefit from being specially angled to capture the longest hours of sunlight. Sweet praline and stone fruit on teh finish.*Grown at*936 m.a.s.l.

Brazil Yellow Catuai:*Fazenda Recanto (pulped natural). Medium Body, soft acidity, with sweet, heavy dried fruits. Grown at 1250 m.a.s.l.

Guatemala Bourbon & Caturra:*Finca La Bolsa*(fully washed and sun dried). Ripe tropical fruits with good body and a syrupy mouthfeel. Grown at 1465masl.


----------



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

A few cafes near me serve it but Ive never seen it for sale online. Its a nice coffee


----------



## MOLOKO (May 9, 2016)

Marks & Spencer


----------



## ed_g (Jan 23, 2017)

If your local Waterstones bookshop has one of their own cafes in it then go try the blend they make specially for them. Tastes of stone fruits, a little earthy and hint of cocoa.


----------

